# Rocky Mountain dealers in Frankfurt?



## Portti (7. April 2005)

Greetings,

Is it okay to write in English since my German is not that good?

Are there any Rocky Mountain dealers in Frankfurt? I searched for dealers in Frankfurt area on the Bike Action website but all I could find was three RaceFace dealers. I'm visiting Frankfurt next month and I would like to visit some RM dealer during my visit in there.

Regards,

Portti
Lahti/Hollola, Finland
www.mckramppi.com/en


----------



## fritzn (7. April 2005)

Check out www.hibike.de.

They are located in the west of Frankfurt in a city called Kronberg.
About 20 km from the City. Search on Map24 - I don´t know, if it´s possible to reach Kronberg with local transport facilities.

Big Shop, some nice Rockies in there and gorgeous bike spots in the hills of Taunus!

Be sure to go on a ride,
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (7. April 2005)

If you have to go by train you can take the S4 direction Kronberg from nearly every bigger trainstation in the city.


----------



## Portti (8. April 2005)

Thank you for your replys! My trip to Frankfurt is a business trip so I don't have much spare time. Also I don't have a car available so public transport is my only option in getting somewhere. 

Are there any RM dealers in the city of Frankfurt itself or is the Hibike the only RM dealer in the area?


----------



## neikless (8. April 2005)

the train (s-bahn) takes 20 min. only
from Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof to Kronberg and it
is a short walk to the shop mayby they will pic you up
or give you a ride if you ask them for ...

greetz from Kronberg


----------



## Portti (15. Mai 2005)

I just came back from Frankfurt and I also visited Hibike while I was there. I was looking for some Rocky Mountain clothing but unfortunately they didn't have many RM clothing items in stock so I didn't buy any clothes from there. I did however buy a new Syntace VRO lowrider carbon handlebar for my bike.

The shop looked nice and it was really easy to reach Kronberg using S-bahn. Thanks for all the advice previously!


----------

